# Ipad Questons



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm looking get a tablet this holiday season and was on the fence on the Ipad 3 and Note 10.1. I had some ipad questions:

1) When devices get older, do apps stop working? I heard someone say that.

2) Can the Ipad synch wirelessly with my laptop? (music, photos, movies, etc.)

3) Is there an app that can synch with google music, photos, calendar?

4) Does the Ipad have GPS?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> 1) When devices get older, do apps stop working? I heard someone say that.


 
Within two years the iPad will stop recieveing support via apps and software updates.

The Note runs Android and will be much longer for support when it comes to apps.



> 2) Can the Ipad synch wirelessly with my laptop? (music, photos, movies, etc.)


Neither device has wireless syncing on its own. The iPad has Air Play but you need a Mac for it. They do have 3rd partys app that you can install to do so.



> 3) Is there an app that can synch with google music, photos, calendar?


That is built into the Note and not the iPad.




> 4) Does the Ipad have GPS?


The iPad has A-GPS which is *a*ssisted GPS via the internet. As well as the Note.


IMHO I would go with the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 Its a much better tablet and you'll love it much more then the iPad.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Stopping updates and support after 2 years? That doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well about every year or so a new iPad comes out. Apple does this so they force you to update.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Is 32gb of space enough nowadays? How much space does one app usually take up?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kilobytes...32GB is more then enough room. And if you go for the Galaxy S2 you get a extra MicroSD slot! Somthing not on the iPhone 4.


----------

